# Pen Argyl, PA -7 month old male



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

7 month old german shepherd dog


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

7 month old male German shepherd. up to date on shots micro chipped good with kids. he is not fixed. Small re-homing fee


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Deleted by owner, I hope that means they found someone or they changed their mind. I didn't get a chance to read it so that is all I know from clicking the link.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Still getting the listing when I click on the link


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got deleted by author too.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

the listing is still there


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you refresh the page when you click on it? I was still getting a cached version of it until I refreshed. Computers do funny things. If it's been reposted, can you post the new link?


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

i was using the original link i posted yesterday and still got into it with no problems. i went back to craigslist and copied the link again:

7 month old german shepherd dog


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

They must have deleted it and put it back up?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's deleted when I search for it and click on the link above


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I see it.. and I see it when I search. Now there is also a 1 year old female listed as well


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

I got an e-mail back from the owner this morning and he is still looking for a home. 
I am interested, but was wondering if anybody was close enough to check him out for me and maybe take him in for a day or two until I could arrange transport.
I'm down near Tn/VA line and would need to get someone to watch my farm for a day while I came up. You can read my intro in the herding section "Hello from a two legged shepherd"


----------

